# Need Help With Printing My Designs



## metzade (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey,
i have several designs created that i would like to print now, i have showed them to two diffrent tshirt compnays and they say they cant do it because my images are two big, please take a look at and guide me in the right direction thanks


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Met,

I think you forgot to post your designs. You might also want to have them mocked up on a t-shirt and let people know what the size of the design should be. Just a suggestion. 

There are dtg printers that can print 24" wide, but most of them are around 16" or less.

Mark


----------



## metzade (Feb 18, 2008)

yeah i had a problem attaching the designs, i have the tshirts mocked up already, any suggestions on how to attach it asks for the pics url when i browse to attach


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

metzade said:


> yeah i had a problem attaching the designs, i have the tshirts mocked up already, any suggestions on how to attach it asks for the pics url when i browse to attach


There is also an upload option when you go to attach files. The details are here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t11206.html


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

Send me your designs through e-mail at [email protected] and I will take a look


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

We can printing images that are fairly large with our DTG printer


----------



## metzade (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks rodeny i get the designs attached now please review everybody and tell me what you guys think which direction should i be going in thanks


----------



## metzade (Feb 18, 2008)

here is another one the firsdt one didint come out that good


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

You must find a belt printer. They normally have high minimums.


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

I got your e-mail with the designs. You can screen print them, but you might want to look into a belt printer, but all the companies i have seen minimum of 144. Can you send me the original files and i see how they will setup on my press.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

metzade said:


> thanks rodeny i get the designs attached now please review everybody and tell me what you guys think which direction should i be going in thanks


Check here for printers that can do that type of work: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t8891.html


----------



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't see the need for a belt printer. One can print these shirts in a simple jiffy clamp type press. Waterbase ink with a cat...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tpope said:


> I don't see the need for a belt printer. One can print these shirts in a simple jiffy clamp type press. Waterbase ink with a cat...


It's just more likely that a screen printer with a belt printer will know how to handle printing over seams and printing large prints than just your local neighborhood printer.

While it may seem easy to you, I've found that many screen printers don't know how to print that large and really aren't interested in learning based on the needs of their core clientèle


----------

